# JET DC-1100VX-CK Dust Collector: Unpacking and Assembly



## retfr8flyr

I have this same DC and you should be very happy with it, I know I am.


----------



## 1yeldud1

I also have this same colledtor- I have upgraded mine with a larger set of casters (which I had on Hand) so it would roll evenbetter. i would also like to recommend buying a remote control - mine is a "rockler" unit - have not had any problems with the collector or remote. I did remove my filter after about 1 full year of use and it was completely full of very light dust - I took it out in my yard in August and cleaned it out with my gas powered leaf blower - it worked very well for cleaning this item out also be shur to have a plan for replacing the clear bags- I go thru about 3 a year at this time


----------



## groland

Thanks retfr8flyr and 1yeldud1 for your comments. I'm really pleased that you are happy with this DC.

The comments on cleaning the canister with a leaf blower were especially interesting. I have an electric leaf blower, so I'll use that when it's time to clean the canister.

Do you guys attach the DC to one machine at a time or have it in a fixed location with hoses and blast gates to your tools?

George


----------



## runswithscissors

If you have a 220 outlet, you should be able to do the motor switchover yourself. Very simple. Instructions should be on the motor plate, or inside the cover to the motor's cord inlet box.


----------



## Moose82

I love mine! Sure you will too!


----------



## retfr8flyr

George, I just connect it to the machine I am using at the time. I have limited space and have to move machines around, when in use, so it's easier to just hook up the DC when I am using that machine. I have found the clear bag to be very easy to install but can be difficult to get it to release when it gets full. I try and empty mine when it's about half full, it's just easier for me. I just dump everything into a regular trash bag and reuse the heavy clear bag.


----------



## 1yeldud1

Basically I do the same as "retfr8flyer" - I move/roll mine around the shop and use "rockler" dust right connectors for all of my machines - Several years ago i chose rockler connectors and they have worked fine - i think i have replaced one broken connector in 5 years. I also try to fill my clear bag to about 1/2 full and dump it into a 55 gallon yard bag (outside the shop) I have a friend who has a outside burning wood stove and he takes all of the saw dust i make - actually he supplies me with 55 gallon yard bags to use - lol - I have a tag attached to my collector with a date of about every 6 months to remind me to remove the large air filter and clean it out in the yard with my leaf blower - I use a 12 inch disc sander a lot and you will be amazed how much dust is retained in the canister filter even after stirring it with the handle - just be pick a spot out in the yard to do this cleaning


----------



## Duckster

I'm glad you are happy with these units. I bought the 650 CFMunit from Rockler and it works fine if your close to the piece of equipment your using. It does not work worth a flip for the application I am using. I am running 35 feet of 4" hose and it doesn't work well. What isthe CFM power of your unit?


----------



## Dusty56

"I hope to add another review after I have used the dust collector for awhile."
Good idea…that's what a review is actually supposed to be used for. Glad to see that the palletized product and delivery by Estes warranted 5 stars in this "review". Be sure to update this when you plug it in for the first time.


----------



## groland

runswithscissors,
I am electrically challenged and do nothing with wiring. I do feel capable of resetting a tripped circuit breaker or using an extension cord but that's it. I have an excellent electrician and he stopped by to help me. It took two phone calls to JET to determine what to do. The first concern was whether it would void the warranty either to cut off the stock plug or completely rewire the unit (apparently not).

The second phone call was necessitated by the fact that the rewiring diagram inside the switch box was different from the one in the Manual. The JET advisor told the electrician what to do, which he understood, but he wasn't too excited about their method. We'll see after Thanksgiving if it works out as we're waiting for appropriate plugs which our electrical supplier was temporarily out of.


----------



## groland

yeldud1,
Thanks. I got the dust connection kit and a long section of 4" hose from Rockler this week. While the electrician was working on the wiring, I attached dust ports to my table saw, jointer, planer and band saw. It was so cold I had to heat the 4" hose with a hair dryer to lesses its stiffness and was then able to connect it to the DC and the end that connects to the machines.


----------



## gko

I had the smaller Jet DC and it just was not moving enough air to make a difference. So bit the bullet and bought this one. Huge difference in the amount of air it sucks. I installed two new electrical outlets in my shop. Both 20 amps. When I had the smaller DC my 15 amp circuit was not able to handle the current with both my table saw and DC running. It ran ok with 1" stock but putting 2" caused it to stall quite a bit I put an amp meter and it showed about 13 amps with both machines running without load but pushing 1" stock through and it quickly rose to 16 amp. 2" stock and it would go up to 18 amps. I was surprised the breaker didn't kick in at 18 amps but I guess it will take it for awhile. I knew if I bought a larger DC I would be popping the breaker all the time so added the 2 circuits. With both machines on their own 20 amp circuits 2" boards causes no stalling.


----------



## SFLTim

I received this unit as a Christmas gift and sadly woke up that morning to a unit which sustained damage to the top metal canister unit. It had a crushed side and the cylinder is out of round. Very disappointing. My wife purchased it on Amazon when they had an amazing deal for $594. I will give them credit, they are picking up the damaged unit and delivering a new one within a week. I hope the next one is okay, I've heard very good things about this unit and I'm excited to see the level of cleanliness improve in my shop.


----------



## 1yeldud1

I was off over Christmas and I got my air compressor and leaf blower out to clean out my shop - it was a beautiful day in Missouri the day after - I dumped out the clear bag as it was full of oak shavings and dust. I removed the air filter on top of the unit and took it out into the middle of my yard. I fired up my leaf blower and I was amazed on how much dust was trapped in the filter - I blew out this filter out around the middle of August. I have hauled out about 8 "3/4 full" clear bags of chips since then. I have since placed a "tag" on the filter so as to remind me when to clean the entire unit out again - It is looking like about every 4 months if I continue to work in the shop during the winter evenings.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I have and still use my Jet dust collector. (cica 1990's, when they painted them blue) The one you purchased, was a good choice.


----------



## groland

I write this time to update my original posting which was about receipt and assembly of this dust collector. I would strongly suggest anyone purchasing this unit have it rewired for 220V usage. That was one of the first things I did and needed to. Running on 110-120, with my Dewalt thickness planer blew the circuit breakers often.

With the rewiring, the unit has been quite powerful, reliable and satisfying to use. I still use the Rockler ports and hose to move the DC from one machine to another. It's a little troublesome, but I don't wnat to invest the time or money to use a ducted system

i have used the DC on my table saw, band saw, jointer and thickness planer. I am very pleased with its performance. It draws all the chips out of the jointer so I have no debris on the infeed or outfeed tables while jointing. Likewise, with the thickness planer, which generates the most debris, the innards are clean and I have experienced no clogs.

Just emptied out the very full plastic bag for the first time. I put the dust and chips in a big lawn and leaf bag for discard and reused the originally-supplied bag.

George


----------



## JoeFuture

@groland I'm curious if you're still using this all these years after your original post & how it's held up?


----------



## groland

Yes! I am still using the JET collector and am still pleased with its performance. The only thing I don't think much of is the three "legs" that support the upper portion of the unit. They wobble when you move the DC around, and are too flimsy. I think some day I will replace them with some kind of wooden structure, but I would rather spend time making furniture!


----------

